# Compiling PHP5 for Apple Apache 1.3



## BjarneDM (Nov 4, 2005)

I've recently had a support question on how to compile PHP5 with gd as the 4.3.11 included with Tiger doesn't have that library activated.

A pre-requisite is of course to install the complete Apple XCode environment -otherwise you won't have any compilers installed and everything will fail miserably 

The purpose is to compile PHP5 with as many extensions as possible. I'm getting the libraries needed from DarwinPorts - http://darwinports.opendarwin.org/ - as they seem to be more on top of new releases than fink - http://fink.sourceforge.net/ . I'm presently still working on getting freetype to work, but here are my results so far:

*** DarwinPorts ***
Before you install be sure to have installed the Apple X11 environment - otherwise we'll get into trouble when we want to install some of the packages.  This includes both the X11User.pkg as well as the X11SDK.pkg from XCode
See this thread - http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1245233#post1245233 - on how to do the basic DarwinPorts install
See this article on how keep DarwinPorts up do date: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051023105911376
Now in the directory we are using save the following as 'install.bash'

```
#!/bin/bash

port install libiconv 

# libxml2.2.dylib requires version 6.0.0 or later, but libiconv.2.dylib provides version 5.0.0
#the libiconv that comes with Mac OS X 10.4 is too old.
#Apache wants to get hold of the one in /usr/lib
#while PHP wants the one in /darwinports/lib
#to fix this problem the /usr/lib version is pushed aside:
mv -n /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib.bak
cp -f /darwinports/lib/libiconv.2.dylib /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib

################################################################################

#The following ports need to be installed:
declare -a toInstall
toInstall=( \
            aspell aspell-dict-en \
            curl \
            gettext \
            jpeg libpng tiff \
            libxml2 sablotron \
            mhash libmcrypt \
            openldap cyrus-sasl2
            openssl \
            pcre \
            readline \
            Xft2 \
            zlib bzip2 \
           )

for doInstall in ${toInstall[@]}
do
    (port install ${doInstall}) ; wait
done

################################################################################

#in order to compile imap into PHP5 we need a file called c-client.a
#which is only present during part of the installation process of imap-uw
#likewise, we need some *.c and *.h files
#thus, the process is broken down into the constituent parts and at the proper
#time intervention occurs and the necessary files are extracted
port build imap-uw
imapLib=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/lib
imapIncludes=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/include
mkdir -pv ${imapLib} ${imapIncludes}
cd /darwinports/var/db/dports/build/*/*/*/c-client
cp *.c ${imapLib}
cp *.h ${imapIncludes}
cp -v c-client.a ${imapLib}/libc-client.a
cd ${imapLib}
ranlib - libc-client.a
port install imap-uw
```
Make the script executable with 'chmod o+x install.bash'
Then execute : sudo ./install.bash ; and go get yourself a good dinner - this will take a while.

*** PHP5 ***
Make and enter the directory where we want to mess around with compling PHP5

```
mkdir -p ~/WebServer/PHP5
cd ~/WebServer/PHP5
```
In the above directory, save the following as 'php5.bash'

```
#!/bin/bash

if [ ! -e php-${1}.tar.gz ]
then        # you can replace the server with your own choice
    curl -O http://dk2.php.net/distributions/php-${1}.tar.gz
fi

export PATH=/Developer/Tools:/Library/MySQL/bin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin
sudo rm -rf php-${1}

tar -zxf php-${1}.tar.gz
sudo chmod -R 777 php-${1}

cd php-$1

./configure \
    --prefix=/Library/PHP5 \
    --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs \
    --disable-cgi \
    --enable-magic-quotes \
    --disable-short-tags \
    --with-openssl=/darwinports \
    --with-zlib=/darwinports \
    --with-bz2=/darwinports \
    --enable-bcmath \
    --enable-calendar \
    --with-curl=/darwinports \
    --with-curlwrappers \
    --enable-dba \
    --enable-dbase \
    --enable-dbx \
    --enable-dio \
    --enable-exif \
    --enable-ftp \
    --with-gd \
    --with-jpeg-dir=/darwinports \
    --with-png-dir=/darwinports \
    --enable-gd-native-ttf \
    --with-gettext=/darwinports \
    --with-iconv=/darwinports \
    --with-imap=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw \
    --with-imap-ssl=/darwinports \
    --with-kerberos \
    --with-ldap=/darwinports \
    --with-ldap-sasl=/darwinports \
    --enable-mbstring \
    --with-mcrypt=/darwinports \
    --with-mhash=/darwinports \
    --with-mysql=/Library/MySQL \
    --with-mysqli=/Library/MySQL/bin/mysql_config \
    --with-ncurses=/usr \
    --with-pspell=/darwinports \
    --enable-shmop \
    --enable-soap \
    --enable-sockets \
    --enable-wddx \
    --enable-yp \
    --with-libxml-dir=/darwinports/include/libxml2 \
    --with-xmlrpc \
    --with-expat-dir=/usr/X11R6 \
    --with-xsl \
    --enable-xslt \
    --with-xslt-sablot=/darwinports \
    --enable-shared \
    --enable-static

make

sudo apachectl stop
sleep 30 # making sure apachectl has the necessary time to shut down all servers

sudo make install

sudo apachectl start
```
Make the script executable with 'chmod o+x php5.bash'
Then just run the following command: ./php5.bash 5.0.5

You'll have to modify you httpd.conf to load the php5.so instead of the php4.so if the php5 install script hasn't taken care of that. This is left as an exercise for the reader.
Also, in order to compile support for MySQL into PHP5 we'll have to install MySQL *first*. Se my separate thread on that.

****** NOTE ******
Normally I compile this for Apache2, but I'm 99% sure this'll work for the Apple Apache 1.3 . If you get into problems, we'll fix the above.


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 5, 2005)

change the following two lines:

```
change:                            to:
   --with-apxs=/usr/sbin/apxs \      --with-apxs2=/Library/Apache2/bin/apxs \
   --with-expat-dir=/usr/X11R6 \     --with-expat-dir=/Library/Apache2 \
```


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 5, 2005)

One of my correspondents had some trouble gettin the last part of the install script (the imap-uw part) to work at patching failed. Thus, I came up with this alternative. It'll also work with Mac OS X 10.4, and might actually be preferable if you don't want to use imap-uw as your POP3/IMAP server.

```
#alternative for Mac OS X 10.3 if imap-uw fails to build
port extract imap-uw
imapLib=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/lib
imapIncludes=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/include
mkdir -pv ${imapLib} ${imapIncludes}
cd /darwinports/var/db/dports/build/*imap-uw/*/*/src/c-client
cp *.c ${imapLib}
cp *.h ${imapIncludes}
cd ${imapLib}
ln -s /Library/PHP4/lib/libc-client.a libc-client.a
```


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 15, 2005)

No php.ini file will be installed, so you'll just get the inbuilt defaults.
Two versions of php.ini can be found in the root of the source folder.
If you want a php.ini it has to be stored in /Library/PHP5/lib/


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 29, 2005)

the code in http://www.macosx.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1246897&postcount=3 should be: 

```
port extract imap-uw
imapLib=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/lib
imapIncludes=/darwinports/var/db/dports/distfiles/imap-uw/include
mkdir -pv ${imapLib} ${imapIncludes}
cd /darwinports/var/db/dports/build/*imap-uw/*/*/src/c-client
cp *.c ${imapLib}
cp *.h ${imapIncludes}
cd /darwinports/var/db/dports/build/*imap-uw/*/*/src/osdep/mac
cp *.c ${imapLib}
cp *.h ${imapIncludes}
cd ${imapLib}
ln -s /Library/PHP4/lib/libc-client.a libc-client.a
```
Problem is, in the original solution we get what's needed after a compile which in this case means everything needed is in the same place. For this special solution on the other hand, we need to merge the needed files from the common pool as well as the Mac OS X specific files.


----------



## norwood (Sep 19, 2006)

Why is it so difficult to compile PHP5 with freetype2?

Does anyone know how to do this? I've installed freetype2 from FINK, but the FINK documentation doesn't explain how to do this.


----------

